# Hedgehogs in movies?



## Lily624 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am working on a project for school and am having trouble finding some information. I need to write about two examples of hedgehogs in film, one for children and one for adults. I have found plenty of movies for children (Once Upon a Forest, Sonic, etc) but I cannot find one for adults. 

Does anyone know of a film that even has a hedgehog in it that might fit the description?

Thanks in advance.:grin:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Does it have to be a main character or just featured? There's a hedgehog in the first Hobbit movie, but only for a few minutes (Radagast the Brown taking care of a sick hedgie).


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

The original _Critters_ has been described as "Killer Hedgehogs from Outer Space." I'm not totally sure I buy it - those aren't exactly spines that they have - but that's all I can think of besides what Lilysmommy already said.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Now that i think of it, i can't recall of any movie with a hedgehog in it haha. Haven't watched the hobbit yet so i might wanna watch it now coz of that


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

There's Mr. Pricklepants in Toy Story3. Not sure it counts as a kids or adult movie-works on both levels. The hedgie in The Hobbit is so adorable. :-D 
Last night during the opening ceremony for the Olympics, they did a Russian alphabet and H was for Hedgehog, they had "Hedgehog in the Fog" pictures. :grin:


----------



## PTHNTP (Jan 20, 2014)

There were some hedgehogs in "The Wind in the Willows". I only know about this book because my name is Willow. Ironic because I also have a hedgehog.


----------

